# Help fix flashing/banding issue!



## DZTHOMPSEN (Feb 7, 2019)

New to the forum. Quick background. 26 years old. 3 years experience doing drywall but 10 years experience as a concrete finisher (born to trowel) so I’m not a “vet” but I can hold my own. All that being said, I’m in the early stages of going on my own and I took on a project of my own and I have an issue that I think is caused by painting. 
This is a level 5 remodel on both the walls and ceilings. The issue is that I have flashing on the sloped part of the ceiling. It CANNOT be seen with natural daylight. It CAN be seen at night when the ceiling lights are on. I have a picture with areas hi lighted in red. The bevel in the center is hardly noticeable and only seen by a trained eye. The part that of the ceiling that meets the wall, however is very noticeable. You can see exactly where the mud was and even though I skim coated it. The walls turned out perfectly and have no banding/flashing even on the same bevel corner where the ceiling meets the wall. It’s an old house (2x4walls) and all the angles are really cold (Minnesota) and drafty, ESPECIALLY on the beveled angle, causing the mud to take longer to dry between coats. I’m a mesh tape guy and use 1 coat hot mud, then 3 coats of lite blue on angles for level 5. I primed the walls and ceiling the next day with 2 coats of Glidden pva primer. Then painted the walls with Behr P&P in one Premium Plus Eggshell (Light brownish/gray) and the ceiling with Behr Ultra White Flat ceiling paint the next two days. I took my time with this and prepped accordingly. I have taken a flat edge to the ceiling and it’s flat as glass. I know the obvious fix is to skim it and restart the painting process but I want to know where I went wrong and how to avoid it and other alternatives to fixing it. So...
1) Did I not let the compound dry enough before priming? If so, did that lock in moisture? 
2) Was I screwed from the beginning because of the lighting? (our greatest enemy) 
3) Glidden PVA primer is pretty cheap so did I go wrong there? 
4) Could the Ultra White ceiling paint be TOO white that the compound actually sticks out behind it? (Just a theory I’ve had) 
I have more pics and information if needed. Thanks everyone!


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

probably wont notice when door is installed. next time,,, buttboards.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

going on you said surface is done right mud, I noticed at work the gumby painters dont backroll, wonder why it flashes:whistling2:


in your case you mention Behr, I heard not the best paint, Joe from Trim Tex did an article on cheap paint being just that, years back, temperature may caused problems, not enough primer on mud coat......:whistling2:



solution buy some good paint prime over flash, revamp entire wall


If there's a problem obro moore will solve it....


reread ur post betcha it drafted from el stairway.... blew ur cover


----------

